# Reef fishing



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking to hit western Erie reef area this weekend, just would like pros & cons on ramps. I haven't fish the area in twenty five + years. I know it will be a zoo. but would like some tips. I'm running a 208 Grady White so need a nice launch.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

40mph NE winds tomorrow. Probably going to be tore up for a few days.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

ress said:


> 40mph NE winds tomorrow. Probably going to be tore up for a few days.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Didn't see that, Wed. looks better.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

with the wind and the 1" rain they are predicting. I hope you are not coming far. We cancelled. Good luck.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wind Thurs & Fri. We were gonna go on Saturday but now gonna wait till Sunday. Monday looks really good! Lake will need a day or two to settle down.


----------



## boat_for_sale (Aug 25, 2019)

On 3/14/21 I had 2.6 FOW at mouth of Turtle Creek with a north wind. It could get worse in a strong south/west wind. Floating docks are in at Lucas Co. ramp.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Had a similar question to OP. I was going to be in akron this Monday driving up from cincinnati to drop some stuff off to a family member, thought I'd bring the boat and take my dad out Saturday. I was planning on launching catawba and checking the reefs. I've been watching weather and waves for the week. I see it's going to pick up Thursday/Friday and calm down over the weekend, worth making the drive to launch west for the reefs?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

burnsj5 said:


> Had a similar question to OP. I was going to be in akron this Monday driving up from cincinnati to drop some stuff off to a family member, thought I'd bring the boat and take my dad out Saturday. I was planning on launching catawba and checking the reefs. I've been watching weather and waves for the week. I see it's going to pick up Thursday/Friday and calm down over the weekend, worth making the drive to launch west for the reefs?


It’s going to be tore up pretty good! I don’t think it’s going to be cleaned up by the weekend. Keep an eye on the satellite pic if we get one.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Port Clinton is expecting low land flooding. Water from the NE will get blown SW. Then will create strong current back out. If the rains do come inland the rivers will be dumping logs and junk into the lake.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Sunday/Monday will be good. The lake is super clear right now. Few days of settling it'll be game on again. Been eyeing Monday for a vaca day. Definitely watch for Satilite pics


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

ditchdigger said:


> It’s going to be tore up pretty good! I don’t think it’s going to be cleaned up by the weekend. Keep an eye on the satellite pic if we get one.


Appreciate the info. As an erie novice; is the issue water clarity, strong currents, and/or debris floating around that turns the bite off after a few days of strong northern winds?
Alternatively I can fish an inland muskie lake but thought it would be fun to do something different and hopefully catch a few to bring home.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> Appreciate the info. As an erie novice; is the issue water clarity, strong currents, and/or debris floating around that turns the bite off after a few days of strong northern winds?
> Alternatively I can fish an inland muskie lake but thought it would be fun to do something different and hopefully catch a few to bring home.


It will be very muddy, and the fish will have been in basically a washing machine!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Saturday we will get a good sat pic, you go far enough north Sunday will fish. Jig fish can be caught in mud I've caught them in zero visibility.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a friend that has a really nice Grady White and he launches at Huron and runs over. He does that because he doesn't like any of the facilities west of there. Turtle Creek is really shallow at the mouth. I usually launch at Magee East and it is a fairly nice dock and facility but I definitely use my bumpers. I'm also in a 16' boat.

Weekdays haven't been very busy yet.

The few fish I caught yesterday were in the dirtiest water I found, but it's also incredibly clear for this time of year right now. I will be interested to see how torn up it gets. For what it's worth I couldn't believe how many fish I was marking yesterday, but I couldn't get a bite trolling and only caught fish when I anchored up and jigged. The fish I caught were mostly short walleye with two keepers mixed in.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not OP but wanted to say thanks for the info shared. Decided even if fishing is off going to head out Saturday just to do something different and will be nice to take my dad out for the day.


----------



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fished Th 3/17. trolled area of Little Pick, 28-30 fow marks from 10-15 feet. Tough to get 4 fish, did not see any netting of fish around us. Jigged one keeper and had 3 shorts. Heard better fishing was W of D can and also at RattleSn. Good luck out there and be safe


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fished F can on 3/17 got 6 nice eyes in about 5 hrs. slow bite bandits 90 to 110 back blue chrome and parakeet got them 1 to 1.3 speed good luck if you make it out


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

burnsj5 said:


> Not OP but wanted to say thanks for the info shared. Decided even if fishing is off going to head out Saturday just to do something different and will be nice to take my dad out for the day.


I will be out Sat and Sun also for the first time this year.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

We should get a good look at the satellite photo today, see how much the water got stirred up.



CoastWatch Great Lakes Map


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

burnsj5 said:


> Not OP but wanted to say thanks for the info shared. Decided even if fishing is off going to head out Saturday just to do something different and will be nice to take my dad out for the day.


Maybe some leftover rollers Sat morning!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

MODIS Imagery: t1.21078.1636.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg



Looks pretty nasty...still howling out there too.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Up at Green Cove now. Looks like wind died at 7pm like iWindsurf said. That said I plan to launch at Catawba in the am and go looking between SBI and Niagara if anyone wants to network w me. pm me for cell. Call the Hairball on 68.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Bigwalleye, Do you know who it is that rent green cove condo around there ? Just lookin to get away a couple days too..


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

bigwalleye said:


> Up at Green Cove now. Looks like wind died at 7pm like iWindsurf said. That said I plan to launch at Catawba in the am and go looking between SBI and Niagara if anyone wants to network w me. pm me for cell. Call the Hairball on 68.


Hairball?


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

bigwalleye said:


> Up at Green Cove now. Looks like wind died at 7pm like iWindsurf said. That said I plan to launch at Catawba in the am and go looking between SBI and Niagara if anyone wants to network w me. pm me for cell. Call the Hairball on 68.


Hope you are able to post water conditions after you get off today. Will look to head up there Sunday and was thinking about the same area if things look favorable. Be safe and have fun today.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

OH ITS UGLY JUST LOOKED AT THE SAT IMAGE TORE UP FROM THE FLOOR UP


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Water report not much of a fishing report. Started west of Green and trolled twds Niagara. Pretty clean water west of Green maybe mile or two. Went 0/2 on that troll twds Niagara. Water mudded up pretty quick. Jigged Niagara. Nothing.
Cleanest water was west of South Bass/Green. Most boats fishing there. We’ll try jiggin the reefs tomorrow. Good luck if you go.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Bigwalleye; Thanks for the report, I may try jigging the Reefs Sunday. I know I wasn't asking for a fishing report. I was debating on whether I wanted to drive 2hrs based on the condition of the water and not so much on how active the fishing was the day before. I know all too well how it changes from day to day. I'll radio you if I go 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We fished west of pib today had surprisingly good water with good Mark's from 20 to 30 ft down got 3 all on a blue chrome bandit 100 back at 1.2. There was a large pack of boats out there but not much action a net here and there. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

A lot of great posts not much on launch choice, but headed up in morning. Catawba to do Green inland or Wild Wings to West Sister area? Figure to troll mud line if there is one and do a little jigging coming in or just try to find something that works. Post as the day goes.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We launched out of catawba and had good water about 2 Miles out with good marks.. I imagine its gonna be busy there were 3 dnr officers there and 1 or 2 spots left open 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Waterbite. We sucked. My sarcasm didnt come through in the post. Humble Pie for dinner tonight. Normster: I spoke to a guy coming in from West Sister and he’s sharing my Humble Pie. Mud out that way. There’s a definite mudline in the south passage between Catawba and SBI. Catawba State Park looks like it had filled to gills when we left at 330. We launched at 7am and only slightly busy, a lil icy, but parking was not an issue at that time. FYI good luck to everyone on Sun. I’ll be jiggin off the tower!


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Went out Sunday from Catawba and headed to Green In. Got one pretty quick, then a hour a fish. Last few hours nana. Marked a lot of fish heading west, but no go. Ended with five all on Bandits. Still felt good to get out first time this year. Boat ran good, Yeah.


----------

